# Delorme procedure coding for prolapse



## wdicus (Feb 11, 2009)

The diagnosis is rectal prolapse, procedure performed is Delorme procedure.  There is no mention in the dictation about mucous membrane prolapse.
I'm thinking of 45505, but my doctors dictation has nothing about skin flaps.  Help coding please!
Wendy


----------

